# A2X is a huge scam. Warning



## bflats (Jan 9, 2012)

So I ordered my free trial a couple of weeks ago for just the shipping charge right ........ wrong. Checked my online banking today and hey guess what I'm being billed for another bottle which I did not order. $50.00 dollar charge and no return policy. The guy on the phone couldn't care less if this product even works and gave me the old i'm sorry sir it's in our fineprint.

This thing is a huge scam. First of all it doesn't do anything and they make it seem like some great deal but once again it's using someones social anxiety problems to make money. The reviews on their site are completly fake like it's a cure for social anxiety. 

Trust me this stuff is absolutly useless. They work on your fear of taking heavy meds by offering this all natural cure. 

I'm cancelling my credit card no for fear of future billing.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Who would have thought? I'm a bit flabbergasted by the number of people who actually buy these things.


----------



## bflats (Jan 9, 2012)

*yeah your right*

I'm an idiot what can i say.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

bflats said:


> I'm an idiot what can i say.


Well let's say you *did* something idiotic. I assume this was the first time you bought one of these fake products so one mistake is forgiveable 

But don't go buying the 'Ab Blaster' tomorrow!


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Their youtube video has:

"Adding comments has been disabled for this video."

Enough said.


----------



## bflats (Jan 9, 2012)

*don't get it*

um why is there a huge link on the top of this page or to the side for a2x. It's a scam. I thought this site is to help you. Why are they linking this product. It doesn't do **** all.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

bflats said:


> um why is there a huge link on the top of this page or to the side for a2x. It's a scam. I thought this site is to help you. Why are they linking this product. It doesn't do **** all.


If you want a 100% reliable anti-anxiety product you should see a psychiatrist.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

sorry to hear it didn't work out

i think most people will believe u over the company's ad _right bang next to ur post_ tho lol


----------



## gti355 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Not a scam by a Long way*



bflats said:


> So I ordered my free trial a couple of weeks ago for just the shipping charge right ........ wrong. Checked my online banking today and hey guess what I'm being billed for another bottle which I did not order. $50.00 dollar charge and no return policy. The guy on the phone couldn't care less if this product even works and gave me the old i'm sorry sir it's in our fineprint.
> 
> This thing is a huge scam. First of all it doesn't do anything and they make it seem like some great deal but once again it's using someones social anxiety problems to make money. The reviews on their site are completly fake like it's a cure for social anxiety.
> 
> ...


i bought their trial offer they end it to e about 5 days later no had my statement yet so i can't say if they billed me for more But
two things is well known when u r relaxed your mussles are less tight it lowers your blood pressure our heart beat my blood pressre is now almost normal down from usually 150 to 160 n 90 to 95 to 130 to 140 n 75 to 85 n hert beat down from 97 to100 to 84 to 90 after 3 DAYS of taking it, it might not work for all ppl i do ot know that am not all ppl am me n it works amazingly well for me i am also not happy paying with my card n have asked them if i can pay withpaypall Not because they re dishonest in my own experience ut i feel safe using paypall But am getting more for Sure till B4 i ordwered it i never heard of this product B4 n am recommending it to my friends too, am replying to your post without trying to say our wrong (maybe it doesn't work for everybody) but just to let ppl know that it does work for me so ty may benefit too


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

Call your credit card company and do a chargeback. Just explain what happened.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

gti355 said:


> i bought their trial offer they end it to e about 5 days later no had my statement yet so i can't say if they billed me for more But
> two things is well known when u r relaxed your mussles are less tight it lowers your blood pressure our heart beat my blood pressre is now almost normal down from usually 150 to 160 n 90 to 95 to 130 to 140 n 75 to 85 n hert beat down from 97 to100 to 84 to 90 after 3 DAYS of taking it, it might not work for all ppl i do ot know that am not all ppl am me n it works amazingly well for me i am also not happy paying with my card n have asked them if i can pay withpaypall Not because they re dishonest in my own experience ut i feel safe using paypall But am getting more for Sure till B4 i ordwered it i never heard of this product B4 n am recommending it to my friends too, am replying to your post without trying to say our wrong (maybe it doesn't work for everybody) but just to let ppl know that it does work for me so ty may benefit too


Join date: 12-1-12. Go be a shill somewhere else.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You do understand that you can buy the Ingredients used in that stuff for a lot cheaper and in a much purer form right?


----------



## Signet (Dec 2, 2012)

Fortunately, I've never tried this product.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

I recall debunking this product a while back. Always read the label... 

lol


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

No sh!t it's a scam. Look at this page I just found...

http://social-anxiety-support.org/

OMG!!!


----------



## komzark (May 19, 2013)

Last 7 days according to last fm

Regina Spektor
Eminem
Brand New
Avenged Sevenfold
Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## komzark (May 19, 2013)

That posted in the wrong thread and now i look stupid.


----------



## redridnghood (Jun 7, 2013)

First post is talking about getting scammed out of your money and being charged for another bottle, so many companies do this in the world today. Except it and learn to read the fine print and don t be so lazy. I have suffered from social anxiety for at least 12 years. I have been taking A2X for around 4 months now and think its great and has worked really well and I am finally feel comfortable in social situations. One person commented that you can get the ingredients easy in the raw form, and he s right you can and if you research the ingredients there is hundreds of pages of information informing you the these ingredients help relieve anxiety form multiple sources. For anyone looking at trying A2X it works for me and the ingredients work for thousands of other people, just read the fine print in regard to recurring account just like you have to do with any site on the internet these days.


----------



## ameritrash73 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Seems to be working for me*

I don't have much time to get deep into this right now, but first off, like a previous poster said, if you read the ordering info it does tell you that it automatically renews monthly. I'm certainly not a fan of that setup, but it's gotten to be pretty standard with any trial product or service so it's weird to me that anyone would consider that a "scam." That aside, I'm having good results with it so far. I've been taking it for less than 2 weeks so I have no idea how well it works in the long term. I have depression, generalized anxiety disorder, and ADD. I have been on several different meds for depression and anxiety. The last one was Cymbalta and (long story short) though it fixed my symptoms, I became a different person and almost destroyed my marriage and life. http://m.topix.com/forum/drug/effexor/TQ4I2UR28DFD3N759[/URL]
This A2X stuff doesn't give me the kind of obvious mental shift that I've gotten from prescribed meds in the past. It's more subtle. I still feel like me, but I've noticed I can talk to people without freaking out. I'm handling stressful situations way better than I used to. I think it wears off a little at the end of the day, but I'm hoping that will improve after a while. We'll see. I am looking into buying the ingredients separately to save money. I'm a little unsure about the quality variance. There are so many brands out there and so few regulations on this kind of stuff.

One last thing: Not everyone is GABA deficient so if you are not, this won't help you. If you're short on dopamine, or seretonin for example, look for something to treat that. I think that people sometimes take a product that that isn't meant for them and then claim that it's worthless. You have to read. A lot. I'll try to post again down the road and give an update if anyone is curious.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

You could drink milk instead. Milk has many of the same ingredients as this silly little scam, including GABA/serotonin precursors (not that those are likely to help you anyway). And before anyone says they are lactose intolerant, try soymilk, almond milk or maybe even water. Or air. Yeah, I don't like scams.

Edit: There are a few people whose only post on the entire SAS forum has been here, in support of a corporation. Just saying.


----------



## ameritrash73 (Jul 26, 2013)

*milk...hmmm*

Interestingly enough, I've never found any anxiety relief from drinking milk. I think it's best to read more than 1 or 2 articles before talking down to everyone. Most of us here are dealing with issues that can make simple daily activities feel impossible. Just living feels impossible at times. We are all desperate to find any information that might make our lives livable. I'm constantly trying to read the ever opposing theories as to what is helpful and what is garbage. In the end we have to trust ourselves to make the most informed decisions we can. Whenever a study proves something, another will surely come along and prove the opposite. I'm new to this particular forum, but something tells me most people would agree that the "Support" in the name indicates that we should all try to be positive here.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

ameritrash73 said:


> I think it's best to read more than 1 or 2 articles before talking down to everyone.


I've read more than one or two articles and none of them suggested that this supplement could work for social anxiety disorder. Of course milk isn't going to work, but every ingredient in A2X aside from the flowers is also found in milk. Yes we are desperate to find treatments that work for social anxiety disorder. Let's not let our desperation trick us into wasting money on supplements when there are evidence-based therapies and medications available.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

ameritrash73 said:


> Whenever a study proves something, another will surely come along and prove the opposite.


I don't like the word "proof". Yes, the results of studies can conflict with one another. That's why meta-analyses and literature reviews are so useful. If you don't know what those are, you should just rely on a psychiatrist or clinical psychologist for guidance. That last sentence sounded weird; it wasn't meant to be confrontational though.


----------



## ameritrash73 (Jul 26, 2013)

There doesn't seem to be much opposition to the idea that ashwagandha, passion flower and L-theanine can be helpful in treating anxiety. The question seems to be whether or not they can break the blood-brain barrier when ingested in this form. The theory is that the Calcium and Magnesium help with the absorption. I know a lot of these companies prey on people that are desperate, and I am, so I try to keep my eyes wide open. I'm also interested in reading more about the potential uses of Omega-3 and 6 for anxiety and depression. As far as psychiatrists, I suppose you could say that I've lost faith. I got tired of doctors taking uninformed guesses as to what medication might work best for me. I know some trial and error is necessary to find the right neurological meds, but after some bad results from multiple prescriptions I realized that I had more of the latest info on these drugs than my doctors usually did. I would have to tell them that I shouldn't have been taking _this_ because I'm on _that_. Anyway, I got to the point that I realized I had put too much faith in doctors. I know there are some good doctors out there too, but at the end of the day my and my family's health and safety is my responsibility. I am always open to new info and ideas. That's why I'm here. I do agree that desperation can cloud reason at times.
- Danny


----------



## homi300 (Sep 21, 2013)

*a2x works for me*

It sad when someone blames others for their own mistakes.
A2X clearly indicates that the free trial is an Introductory Offer.

In order to purchase I had to agree to terms.

The terms are clear that accepting FREE is an agreement to enroll.

I felt the positive effects of A2X in about 20 minutes.

Tinnitus caused by a common SSRI began to improve.


----------



## bflats (Jan 9, 2012)

*a2x...ya right*

:no****ing Jokers...... It took me twenty minutes to figure out I just got scammed. If your going to come on here to defend your product you should have a few more posts than 1/3.


----------



## ameritrash73 (Jul 26, 2013)

bflats said:


> :no****ing Jokers...... It took me twenty minutes to figure out I just got scammed. If your going to come on here to defend your product you should have a few more posts than 1/3.


:roll Wow. You're totally on to me. Paranoid? Party of one?


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

ameritrash73 said:


> :roll Wow. You're totally on to me. Paranoid? Party of one?


I'm paranoid too. Literally 100% of your posts up to this point have been made on this thread.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd like a free sample please before i spend ANY money. Thank You!


----------



## ameritrash73 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not a big poster. I mostly read. I'm here to learn. I thought that since I had personal experience with A2X that I should try to be helpful and respond. Lesson learned. For the record, it only helped for about 10 days. Then, nothing. Similar experience with Passion Flower. It helped me sleep for about 2 weeks then it crapped out on me. This will be my last post here. I have plenty of my own problems and I don't need the negativity. Thanks for sucking the "support" out of "support forum."


----------



## lansur (Dec 15, 2013)

*A2X Scam*

Me too (I am an idiot). Unlike others that feel they are idiots, I will not rest until I have done what I can to bring this _godson _ down. Imagine taking advantage of those who are already anxiety challenged! Disgusting. (My story in a nutshell: I ordered A2X but never received first order. Was billed in early Nov 2013. I did get a delivery yesterday, Dec 14th. I then checked my c.c. account and found that I was billed 3 times; On Nov. 5th, $3.16; on Nov. 24th, $54.05, and on Dec. 7th yet another debit for $8.22. This is all nonsense and I will not rest until all charges are reversed. PLEASE, ALL, BE WARE OF A2X SCAM. GOOGLE FURTHER TO FIND OUT OTHER SCAMS FROM THIS COMPANY (OR JOSEPH MAGARA, JR. "the godson"?) Lastly, although I am not any public defender, let me say that for many Canadian provinces, including mine, "negative billing" has been legislated as being illegal. So the lex loci is applicable. The law of the land in B.C. is that negative billing is illegal. So, it matters little what Connecticut law or US Federal law says. It is illegal in most Canadian provinces.:clap


----------



## lansur (Dec 15, 2013)

*A2x scam*

Like many of you, I ordered A2X in good faith. (Usually I would google the net to find anything negative. Don't know what happened this time, but saw lots of negative after I ordered.)
1. I ordered on Nov.5th, 2013. 2. I did nothing further and my first shipment was Dec.7th. I then checked my credit card and found that, not only was I charged $3.16 on Nov. 5th, but $54.05 on Nov.24th.
2. My first delivery was Dec.7th. 
I emailed A2X, told them I never got first shipment - they would not send me confirmation of my receipt. They simply stated "request denied"!

Of interest to note: on the three charges to my MasterCard account, all 3 vendors gave different names. (When I called M/C, I was told that the telephone numbers were busy or out of service.)

WHAT IS EVEN MORE DISCONCERTING: BMO MasterCard said they "could do nothing about unauthorized bills to my account! I must cancel my card (a card which I rely on to do much of my monthly automatic transactions)." The BMO rep said, even though there was no contact number and that the vendor name was different, I had to cancel my card. I told him, even if I am continued to be billed by this fraudulent vendor and even if BMO MasterCard will not reject the payment at source, I will continue to go through this monthly exercise if that is my only option.
(Perhaps it is time I changed banks yet again. I really cannot believe that there are so little morals not only in the internet vendors, but in the banks that help perpetuate their frauds)


----------



## lansur (Dec 15, 2013)

*A2x scam*

I must regretfully agree that the promoters of A2X - who go by different names - should be avoided at all costs -- because that is what will happen. They held on to my credit card number and billed me a total of 3 payments for over $60. That is called negative billing and is strictly illegal in most provinces in Canada and especially in B.C. who legislated against it. I was told quite rudely by A2X, ([email protected] or whatever), that I was ignorant and poorly educated. They have even threatened legal action against me. A2X cares nothing about relieving your anxieties, getting your credit card information and making withdrawals, whether or not they are legal.


----------



## Sher69 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Buyer beware*

Terrible company to work with. I cancelled after the trial because I didn't like the fact that the capsules they use have red #40 dye and I didn't notice more calming effect than just theanine and a cup of herbal tea would provide.

They charged me $49 anyway. When I contacted them they were super rude and threatened me saying i would be prosecuted if I bad mouthed them online. This is by far the WORST company I have ever dealt with.

NOT WORTH IT!!! Don't waste your time/money.

You can get everything in their product at your local coop anyway in the form of supplements and teas.


----------



## opencurtin (Jan 5, 2014)

bflats said:


> I'm an idiot what can i say.


Well you shouldn`t feel bad all of us with SA will try anything to aliviveate our SA these B-------S are preying on other peoples misery , of course as usual they will be aloud to get away with it , I think I bought one of these products about 7 years ago under a different name , I remember the excitement when i read about this amazing product and then the hard thud back down to earth when it was as about as useful as a chocolate teapot , dont mind just use the expierence to make you stronger that you know that you can beat this even when a-- holes are trying to rip you off.


----------



## saul0216 (Apr 28, 2014)

*what a tool!*

Two words "placebo effect".....I believe for some people it will work....not because I think A2X works....but because I know how powerful the human mind is.....
...
.......and if you really want to get rid of your anxiety, you will....but instead of trying medication try a little Meditation! !!!!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

WARNING . Scam and scammers frequent here .


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

itworks said:


> Be it one might be scammed by the company in which you bought it from, the product itself works! I have replaced one of my medications with it and am weaning myself off a second one.
> 
> I suggest you try it...:clap:boogie:yes I have never felt better mentally or emotionally in my life and I have been on medication for over 20 years!


First post on the forum and you are raving about how good this product is despite the numerous negative reviews elsewhere.

Clearly FOS scammer/spammer.


----------



## Margaux Diaz (Sep 5, 2015)

*A2X*

A2X product is better for those who suffer through mild anxiety. While going through its review on Consumer Health Digest, I found that product is good for health and have no side effect. But I found it quite expensive if it will have free shipping charges I will buy A2X.


----------

